# What Do You See????



## RedGinger (Jul 5, 2010)

Joe and I paid a visit to a local cemetery today.  I won't elaborate until I hear others' opinions, but I think I caught something.  I kindly asked permission to take pictures, and thanked anyone present for their participation.  You will need to enlarge this picture to see it more clearly and to see that the "figure" is transparent.  Anyone with Photoshop or any other computer skills that could help out, I would really appreciate it!  Thanks.  This is the first time I have noticed anything like this.  I'm a kind of "believe it when I see it" person, but I always have hope. Will have to post in a sec so I don't time out.

 Okay, I had to move this to Unexpected Discoveries.  I am having re-sizing issues.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 5, 2010)

I wish I could give you a close-up of the "figure" as I am able to do on my computer, but I don't know how.  Again, any help is greatly appreciated!  I don't even know what paranormal investigative group to send this to. Thanks.


----------



## Chuck1188 (Jul 5, 2010)

I wouldnt even know. Odd that you saw it in the daylight. 
 Like you I when it comes to ghosts and ghouls I am a believe it when I see it kind of person.
 Although last week we went to a "haunted" monument where the single worst massacre in texas occured. Upon arriving we heard a blood curdling scream from a woman, then sounds of a hatchet hitting a tree. By the second scream we decided it was time to head out. When the driver forgot his phone and went back over to the monument to get it, he heard a baby crying in the woods, then a third scream. When he got back we all piled into the car........but it wouldnt start.   5 terrifying minutes later he got it started but as we pulled out of the place it felt like 10,000 men were pulling the car back.
 Gives you something to think about.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 5, 2010)

Far R/hand corner-----looks black!!------any other shots Laur[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 5, 2010)

You have to enlarge it, Fred.  Joe is going to try to crop it for me.  I have one more, so far.  I still have more pics to review.  Here is the next one, an obvious face.  I will also post the full one in a sec for those who can enlarge it.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 5, 2010)

That thing looks alive Laur------i can make out facial features[8|]-----looks to be about 5ft. or so.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 5, 2010)

Is that the place i told you was bad medicine?


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 5, 2010)

These may look like nothing to you at this size.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 5, 2010)

Fred, yes.  I don't recall the term "bad medicine, but I know you worked there.  I don't know your stories, but I know the people you told us are buried there.  Are you saying this place is unsafe?  Thanks for any input, Fred.  Maybe before we dig tomorrow, you can take a look at these pics on our computer(s) and tell me what you think (if no one has come along to enhance or enlarge these before then).


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes i worked there paving the road a few years back----not a fun time-----we were there until way after dark trying to finish up------we had 2-3 natives run out on us down there.We saw lights in the woods------shadow figures-----and not from our trucks either--the figures would pass by the stones.  And Old Timer said to stay out of there White or Indians----he said a few bad people are buried in there.  I am one of those people who has to see to believe -----well i have not been back since.I worked there in the 70s for the vault works-----very spooky  then.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 5, 2010)

Its a tough call on this one. To me it looks like a dark spot under the bushes. The way the leaves blow about and catch the light can give off different tones and sometimes give you that face in the clouds effect. for a pic like this you really need to take several pics to show the difference. I have a setting on my camera that takes 3 pics one right after the other. If you could set your camera to do the same and see the figure in one and not the other then it might show a bit more proof that something is there. I've seen to much and have pics on here myself from a cellar hole dig to say that spirits don't exist. a lot of times the pics can be disproved. My dad thought he captured a ghost on film once. Then he remembered that the milkweed fluff next to the building was blowing about. It looked really weird like a deformed figure in smoke but it was only fluff. Do you believe? [] Swiz


----------



## swizzle (Jul 5, 2010)

[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 5, 2010)

You're talking about the white spot with the black eyes?


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 5, 2010)

Interesting pics, Swizzle.  I just have a Kodak Easyshare, nothing fancy.  I love photography and take a lot of pictures, but nothing like this.  It could very well be a trick of the camera, and your way is a great idea for determining what it is, if anything.  I'm just happy to hear some opinions and maybe some kind of photo expert I could send these to.  I will post the rest of the pictures, or Joe will, in a little while.  I just don't want to put any ideas in your heads of who they might be.  

 Fred, that sounds very scary.  I guess I just don't see why they could hurt us if they are dead.  It is spooky, but if there are ghosts, I think God is watching out for us.  If I saw what you did, I wouldn't be going back either!  I wonder who the bad people are that the Old timer was referring too.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 5, 2010)

I could email the original, if you like, Swiz.  I looked at my copied version and it's so "pixelated" that it is hard to see anything.  Here's the thing, if it were just a hole in the leaves, you wouldnt be able to see through the dark shape in my first picture.  Does that make sense?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 5, 2010)

First pic,...best as I can get it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 6, 2010)

Second pic. I'm just going to add, that if Fred says it is real, well then it is real. (His experience there) No if's ands, nor buts. Period. This picture is the one that gives me the "hebe's" more than the other one. The first pic seems awfully uniform to simply be a "hole", also I'm looking at the other "holes" around it in the leaves. Anyhow, I've been pondering this pic of what looks to be a facem and It reminds me of a Seneca "false face" mask. (I think that is what they're called.) I'll see if I can find the image of one.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 6, 2010)

To this day, the Iroquois believe that the being protects them in times of need, redirecting fierce winds that threaten them and healing those who are ill.
 Various names are used to refer to this being among the Iroquois communities. _EtihsÃ³:t HadÃºâ·iâ·_ (lit. 'our grandfather, he who drives it away') is used in Cayuga. _GagÃ¶hsa'_ (lit. 'a face') or _SagojowÃ©hgowa:_ (lit. 'he defends or protects them; the Great Defender') in Seneca. Ethiso:da' 'our grandfather' in Onondaga. In English, he is most often referred to as simply _false face_. 

  Masks

 The design of the masks is somewhat variable, but most share certain features. The eyes are deep-set and accented by metal. The noses are bent and crooked. The other facial features are variable. The masks are painted red and black. Most often they have pouches of tobacco tied onto the hair above their foreheads. Basswood is usually used for the masks although other types of wood are sometimes used. Horse tail hair is used for the hair, which can be black, reddish brown, brown, grey or white. Before the introduction of horses by the Europeans, corn husks and buffalo hair were used.
 When making a mask, a man walks through the woods until he is moved by HadÃºâ·iâ· to carve a mask from a tree. HadÃºâ·iâ· inspires the unique elements of the mask's design and the resulting product represents the spirit himself, imbued with his powers. The masks are carved directly on the tree and only removed when completed. Masks are painted red if they were begun in the morning or black if they were begun in the afternoon. Red masks are thought to be more powerful.
 Because the masks are carved into trees that are alive, they are similarly considered to be living and breathing. They are served parched whitecorn mush and given small pouches of tobacco as payment for services.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 6, 2010)

I hadn't realized that Laur gave no detailed explaination of where we were. It is a Seneca Nation Cemetery,which contains Seneca civil war dead...It also contains remains of Susqehannock, reported  to be over 7 feet in height with thighs as large as a european settlers chest,....as well as an Erie Indian over 300 years old, whom was found in a distant excavation and reinterred there. That is the basics as I know them. 

 P.S. I want to stress that we mean absolutely NO DISRESPECT to the Seneca Nation Natives, nor any of their loved ones buried here. On the contrary, we are simply interested in the local area history. Apologies if I've managed to offend anyone.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello Lauren & Joe,






  The first thing I thought when I saw the original picture was... Pennsquatch. Please key the tingly music at any time.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 6, 2010)

Rarely do spirits stir during the day, especially in cemeteries, there usually aren't tragedy's in cemeteries enough to warrant a haunting. Could be one of these shadow people that are talked about on Coast To Coast AM, but I'm not sure. Black, transparent, hanging around cemetery, could be this guy.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UBQFXQUqxE


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 6, 2010)

I MOVED TO PA. ABOUT TEN YEARS AGO AFTER I MARRIED MY WIFE WHO IS FROM THERE I'M AND AZ MAN. WE LIVED THERE FOR 5 YEARS IN THE TIME I WAS THERE I WENT HUNTING AND HIKING A LOT AND SAW  A  PATCH  IN THE WOODS OR AT THE EDGE OF THE WOODS YOU WALK TOWARDS IT THINKING IT'S AN OPENING IN TO THE WOODS FROM A FIELD I WOULD GET TO IT AND IT WAS A PLACE WHERE THE DIFFERENT VINES INCLUDING POISON IVY , WOULD GROW OVER TREE LIMBS AND FOOL YOU THERE WOULDN'T BE AN OPENING JUST DEAD BRANCH'S HANGING YOUR FACE  WITH VINES AND BRANCH'S WITH NO LEAFS.  WELL AT LEAST THAT WHAT I SEE


----------



## rockbot (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Red, you and Joe go back there same time and place and take a few more pics. You'll be able to see if it moved on.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2010)

I think it's just a shadow or darker spot in the distance behind the trees in the foreground, it looks odd because of the lighter color foiliage and appears closer than it is. I like that people believe in these things but when you think about it they never pan out, unless of course the yeti and sasquatch's are burying their dead.....Lol....Jim


----------



## Wangan (Jul 6, 2010)

At first I was going to say bear or a hole in the growth.Now I dont know what to think.I know there are possessions because I witnessed one at my sisters funeral,so even tho spirits cannot hurt us,they can control us to a limited degree.I have heard of shadow spirits and have talked to those who have seen them,but I have never seen one myself.I never rule out any possibilities because I think there are many things that are real but just not understood or proven.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 6, 2010)

I would like to see some more pics at the same time of day and the same place as well. Take 20 or 30 pics and compare them all. You can email the pics too me if you like. I can't guarantee that I can confirm or deny what's there but I'll take a look. Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2010)

I would like to, but since the Indians supposedly don't want us there, I don't know.  I don't see any harm in going back, especially if I take an offering of some kind.  Joe may not want to go.  As Joe said, there is a 600 year old Indian buried there, civil war soldiers, modern day American Indians, and who knows who else.  

 I'm still waiting to find someone who is a photo professional or has the software to enhance these pics.  Thanks, everyone.  Please keep your thoughts coming.  I'll incude some more pics from that cemetery.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2010)

There is nothing that I can see in these pics.  We're heading back there with Mr. Fred today.  I trust him, so I think it will be okay.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2010)

Forgot to embed the one above.  This is a different one.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2010)

The ones in the foreground are newer, but there are unmarked grave all over.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm in the process of uploading a video I took.  I don't have headphones, so it's hard to listen for voices or anything


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2010)

Cigarette left there by someone.  I think this is a common practice as an offering of some sort.


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 6, 2010)

Do you ever watch Ghost Hunters or that other supernatural one on the travel channel? Some of the stuff is far fetched, but I am a believer thats for sure.
   I have a friend who's house is truly haunted....I've seen a plate of Jesus praying fall off the wall and break right in half...footsteps upstairs when no ones home....the radio comes on and changes station all by its self...one time a news papers pages just starting flipping them selves and there was no draft at all.
    The weird thing about the house is that in ever room there was a cross and a sticker on the wall with the lords prayer like some one had had the house had been blessed or something....
  Also on new years eve I took a pic with a digital camera and there were orbs everywhere behind and in front of people...in more than one picture to.....
      That house freaks me out!!!!

 And Swizz why ya always gotta be throwing fluff around??[][]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc9VWHNDfEI


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 7, 2010)

We got some more pictures today, but I haven't felt up to uploading them.  I feel pretty sick after getting overheated twice.  So, stay tuned for more pictures.


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 7, 2010)

i remember Reading some thing about people believing that the souls of people in unmarked graves are the ones haunting cemetaries...


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey Laur, is that a baby turtle in this pic?  ~Mike


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 7, 2010)

It's not a real turtle.  They leave shells, feathers, burnt cigarettes, beer bottles, and all kinds of things at their loved one's graves.  There was a quarter on the ground in front of one yesterday and today it was gone.  I guess that pic with the turtles was of a member of the turtle clan.  There is also the Snipe Clan, the Heron Clan and others.  It's pretty interesting.  It's nice the way the leave pretty things at their loved one's graves.  Last winter, someone had put some nice chimes in the tree there.  It was a pretty, yet spooky sound.  I asked, while taking a video, if anyone had anything to say, and the chimes started going.  It could have just been the wind.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation, Laur. I hate to imagine what might be left on my grave. []  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey Mike,...Maybe It would be cool bottles!?[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 7, 2010)

Here are some more shots from yesterday and a cool video of a fox named Leroy, coming up.  I took a pic in the same spot as the first "apparitiion" and while there is a clearing there, and the lighting conditions were a bit different, there is no clear image of anything there.  The second "false face" did not appear in any pictures the second round.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 7, 2010)

Same spot as yesterday.  Don't know how to enlarge it.  See the cleared spot?  There is no discernable image there.  The previous picture had a transparent image in it, from what I can see.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 7, 2010)

Someone left a stone on this one, as you can see.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DsA9lX1F7M


----------



## swizzle (Jul 7, 2010)

Its tough to try to duplicate the same exact pic after a day or two. Unless your standing in the same exact spot then every pic you take will have slight variations. 

 Since I moved to my new place a year and a half ago I've been seeing foxes pretty regularly. Those babies are cute as sin. Momma was teaching her pups how to catch rabbits in our backyard. I love to see those little buggers. Swiz


----------



## Wangan (Jul 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Thanks for the explanation, Laur. I hate to imagine what might be left on my grave. []  ~Mike


 

 Im going to cut to the chase and have my headstone in the shape of a funtional urinal.[]


----------



## Wangan (Jul 7, 2010)

I love wildlife,especially those beautiful foxes.I remember when I drove tanker truck and knew there was a fox family where my dump off place was.I saw a kit going into the ditch on the other end of a culvert.I walked over expecting it to know I was there,but when I got to the culvert and looked into it the kit was just sitting there looking around with absolutely no knowledge of me sneaking up on it.I just couldnt resist and hollered into the culvert,"Hey what are you doing!".Im sure my loud voice coming out of the culvert sounded as if I was right next to it.He sprang straight up into the air and took off like a bullet back to where he came from,the den I presume.I know this may sound mean but I call it "awareness heightening" and no harm was done, and I got a good chuckle out of it.(sure wish I had a camera!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bet it was a bit more wary to its surroundings after that and I may have helped it survive longer by being more observant.Any time I can sneak up that close to a wild animal is a feather in my cap,although a "rookie" kit is a bit easy.Id like to have a penny for every time I have had a hunter walk by me within 10 or 20 feet and they never knew I was there.(I hate blaze orange[]) I dont jump hunters.A wild animal and an armed man is quite a different story.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 7, 2010)

I forgot they were called "kits".  I commend you for helping the kit so he would be wary of people.  That's a good thing.  Fred likes to holler at animals too, I guess[]  I suppose great minds think alike, Wangan.

 Swiz, you're right it's hard to duplicate.  This is the same spot, though.  I'd like to go back at night.  I don't suppose anyone has a DVR (digital voice recorder) I could borrow.  I'd like to have a photo analysis of my pics.  I'll continue searching for someone.  I know there were at least one or two members here who were expert professional photographers.  Maybe they'll pop up.  

 Fred, your camera is safe in its case on my table.  Come on over for some blackberry cobbler anytime (maybe dessert) one night, and we could go back to the cemetery.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Wangan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Uh, maybe just flowers?  Another argument for cremation.  I don't know who will be around to do it, but I'd like my ashes spread in the Atlantic, please.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, this is great.  I joined a forum that has a photo analysis section the other day, but it won't let me post a new topic or reply to any topics.

http://www.insearchofghosts.com/


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I forgot they were called "kits".  I commend you for helping the kit so he would be wary of people.  That's a good thing.  Fred likes to holler at animals too, I guess[]  I suppose great minds think alike, Wangan.
> 
> ...


      In the Dark[sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=tongue.gif]  Besides the Seneca Marshals will get us[]---and we will Go to Jail.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes, WW, and I have also watched a great show about the ghosts of Gettysburg on the Travel Channel.  They know what they're doing and the show featured a great photographer.  Anyone who gets a chance, should watch the show.  I'll see if I can find it online.  I contacted them and they have agreed to take a look at my photos.  I'm grateful that they are willing to do that.  Someday, I will make it to Gettysburg!


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2010)

RedGinger...whazzat on the right ?  --->


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 9, 2010)

It's the same spot as the first one, but there is no image in the spot.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2010)

looks kinda like a blot on the bushes...

 NOW - what do *YOU* see ?? -->


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2010)

Pix taken at same time on a sunny afternoon in early NOV....Davenport Cemetery Washington County,VA.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2010)

...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2010)

...


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: whiskeyman
> 
> looks kinda like a blot on the bushes...
> 
> ...


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 9, 2010)

I see the little black spot, near the monument- type post, and Joe sees it.  Is that what you are referring too?  Would it be possible for you to enlarge it?


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2010)

MrFred got it...[]
 There was no fog or haze that afternoon...[]
 it wasn't until I downloaded the pix that I spotted it and ,note how it ends between the trees in the 1st pic?

 also thicker between the trees...


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 9, 2010)

Now i can get in at Ghost Busters Academy  and be a star[&:]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 9, 2010)

I saw that, but I wasn't sure.  That's pretty cool, whiskeyman.  I'd enjoy seeing any other pics you have as well as other member's pics.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL @ MrFred  []

 RedGinger...I guess that's been my only "spooky" experience in photographing 430 cemeteries over the last 2 years. At least it's the only instance where I have an unusual picture.
 I recall I felt as if being "watched" that day, but didn't note anything out of the ordinary...actually I've felt like I was being _watched_ quite often.

 I will tellya about an odd experience...while in an overgrown & neglected cem, I was pulling weeds etc from around a stone lying on the ground...I stuck my hand in a yellowjacket's nest...they boiled outta their hole and swarmed allover me...I got stung one time - on the hand...they also let me back away unmolested. I figgered I was a "goner." []


----------



## swizzle (Jul 9, 2010)

Mr. Fred, was the a digital or a film camera? Oh and what did you have for dinner the night before this pic was taken? I'm just trying to help explain the haze. []  Swiz


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2010)

SWIZ..I took the haze pic....Sony Mavica digital camera...

 I'd like to also note: I have seen/encountered more Black Widow spiders in cemeteries than I've ever seen before anywhere else....[&:]


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> Mr. Fred, was the a digital or a film camera? Oh and what did you have for dinner the night before this pic was taken? I'm just trying to help explain the haze. []  Swiz


     [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry about that Whiskeyman. So we have it narrowed down to 2 different things then. It's definitely not a bleed over from another pic. What it is is either a ghostly mist or chicken & dumplings washed down with a 6 pack of cheap beer and topped off with a sardine sandwich. So is this what you ate before you took the pics or is it a ghostly hazy known as protoplasm. Swiz [8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL Swizz!!  I'm still waiting to hear back from Mark Nesbitt, a respected ghost researcher and Gettysburg guru.  He has some great EVPs.  Anyone have a Digital voice recorder they want to sell or swap for bottles or anything else???


----------



## swizzle (Jul 9, 2010)

I got my digital voice recorder at Wally World for less then $30. I don't think they'll take bottles in trade though. Swiz []


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 9, 2010)

Cripes.  But that's not bad.  Have you tried it?  Does it work???


----------



## swizzle (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup it works. I use to hear my son talking in his sleep. I wanted to hear what he was saying so I put it in his room. You know for a 5 year old at the time he farted an aweful lot. Swiz [:'(]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, I still have't heard anything yet.  I guess ghost hunters are busy people.  Thanks for everyone's replies.  Swizz, are sure that was your son having gas???[][8|][X(]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 10, 2010)

Yup he has my DNA so I know he's full of it. []


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 13, 2010)

Still waiting to hear from experts.  Perhaps I should submit the photos to another place too.  Any ideas?  I wish we still got the Biography channel. They had some fun ghost shows on there.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is a cool video in the meantime: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G27tgEiUE2o


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jul 14, 2010)

i must have a poor imagination []


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## RedGinger (Jul 14, 2010)

Cool pic.  I'm sure you thought of this, but were you smoking when you took this picture?


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 27, 2010)

Bump.  Waiting for ghost experts.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 27, 2010)

Or, more of your ghost pics from members.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, I finally got a Digital Voice Recorder.  I'm really excited about it.  We took it to a different cemetery last night and did not get anything.  I did distinctly smell a woman's perfume, though.  It was an old lady perfume smell.  Joe took a few pictures while we were there, and some had orbs, while others in the same spot did not.  One has orbs and a mist or hazy spot.  Here are some pictures.  I'm hoping now that Fall is here, we can check for the possible dump behind this 1862 cemetery!!!


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 24, 2010)

Another orb


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 24, 2010)

Orbs with a weird mist.  There was no fog last night.  It was very clear.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 25, 2010)

Okay, so far, no response from two different ghost groups.  I suppose they _are_ busy, but both have welcomed the opportunity to take a look at my photos.  Luckily, there are all kinds of groups out there that seem reputable, so I will try them as well.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 25, 2010)

Are you talking about Jason and Grant or that funny guy who ran screaming from the snake in a field or someone reputable?


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 25, 2010)

Not the guy that ran from the snake.  I saw that on "The Soup" and it was hilarious.  What a jackass!  LOL  I think Ghost Hunters aka T.A.P.S (Jason and Grant), know what they're doing.  They first try to de-bunk stuff and they're plumbers by trade.  I like them and they were one of the first shows on the paranormal.


----------



## photolitherland (Oct 25, 2010)

Im sorry, I dont believe in any spirits and what nots but if I came across one, Id be all, hey spirit, take me to where you threw away your old bottles.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 25, 2010)

Laur, I didn't think anyone would get that reference, The Soup is where I saw it too.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 25, 2010)

I believe it when I see it too, Photolitherland.  I'll probably always be a skeptic.  Still, I find the prospect of it all very interesting.  I have since I was little.

 Cows, that show is so funny!  Joel McHale is a hoot.  I like his little Chihuahua too.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 25, 2010)

I've witnessed too much to be a skeptic.  And not on tv either. [:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 25, 2010)

I think the orbs are aliens, or alien probes, sent to observe us.. we shouldn't talk too much about this, though.. they will intercept this discussion and realize they need a way to better cloak themselves.. let's catch one while they are still vulnerable!! I'll meet you in the cemetary at midnight, armed with a butterfly net and a widemouth canner.. [&:]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 25, 2010)

> they will intercept this discussion


 I thought we were always open to new members?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 25, 2010)

They don't have time for our trivial human concerns.. they just don't want to be captured, or even discovered, is what I am trying to indicate.. is all..


----------



## nydigger (Oct 26, 2010)

Since this thread is paranormal I feel compelled to share an experience I have had. I live about 10 mile north of  the actual Village of Sleepy Hollow. One night about 11 years ago me and a couple friends decided to visit the cemetery of the old Dutch church there. Mind you the cemetery at the church is smaller than the main cemetery and the church pre-dates the Revolution. The main cemetery is where Washington Irving and all the charactors from his book are laid to rest. The church grounds is part of the path that the Headless Horseman took. Any way we were looking at the grave stones and markers and I wandered a lil bit. I found myself  tripping over a metal marker, I looked back at it and had this feeling something was crawling on my neck. I reach back and grabbed it and threw it to the ground where my light was shinning and it was nothing....The grave I literally stumbled on was marked "Helda The Witch" with a born on date of 1750, but no death date. A lil time later I found out that the metal markers were previously unmarked graves and they were using old church records and plot maps to mark them. Needless to say it was a very freaky night. We also found a grave of young sibblings  none of them more than 7 years old and that was kinda freaky also.


----------



## peejrey (Oct 26, 2010)

Ghosts ehh.....
 i took a picture once at Stones River Nat'l Battlefield in Mufresboro, TN it is called the slaughter pens. Not only did hundreds of men die there but its been greatly preserved for the last hundred years. While taking pictures it got real cold, I didn't think to much of it until getting the pict developed later, (film camera) when i discovered that in one place i was shooting out at a cannon leaning up next to a tree, (by the slaughter pens) that hanging about 4 feet in the air was a thick "mist" in between some trees. is it a ghostly phenomenon you tell me.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 26, 2010)

Interesting story and history, nydigger.  Peejray, I'd like to see your pic if you can get it on here sometime.  I got a positive response from a local "paranormal group".  The guy is nice and said:

 "...Hello! Sorry it took so long to get back to you! Been a busy few days. I
 took a look at your pics and think that it is hard to say where the
 shadowing came from. There is 1 thing it could be. On digital cameras and
 camcorders they have a CCD chip that processes the images for storage and
 when it doesnt have a clear shot it can add black shadows where it didnt
 get a clear enough view of what is being captured. Thanks for showing me!
 What was the name of the Medicine Man buried there? Was it "Mad Bear"
 Anderson? Very interesting lore about the cemetary too! Thanks again for
 writing!  ..."

 I'm pretty sure it's not Mad Bear that is buried there.  I think I know the name of the Medicine Man buried there.  I forgot to tell this guy to enlarge the one picture in my original email, duh!  Anyway, I don't want to give away my location and miss out on a ghost hunt.  I want to either go with them or myself to try for some more pics and evps during the day.


----------



## nydigger (Oct 27, 2010)

During the weeks leading up to Halloween is when they give nightly tours of the main cemetery and any other time they do them on the weekend. I gotta get my self down there one October for one of those


----------

